# Interdire suppression donnée clef USB



## zukuri (23 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, 
je vous expose mon problème et j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

J'ai un clef USB où je souhaite créer deux partitions, l'une accessible à tous où l'on peut écrire et lire, l'autre partie étant plutôt commerciale j'aimerais qu'elle soit inviolable, tout le monde peut lire les fichiers qui sont dans cette partition mais en aucun cas les supprimer. Je peux même copier d'autre fichier dessus.
J'ai tout essayé, j'ai créer mes deux partition puis j'ai gérer les droits mais rien a faire, sur un autre mac je peux supprimer cette vidéo et même la déplacer ou copier d'autre fichiers.  

En espérant que j'ai réussi à me faire comprendre. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2012)

zukuri a dit:


> En espérant que j'ai réussi à me faire comprendre.



Toutafé ! Hélas tu demandes l'impossible, la réponse est simple : tu ne peux pas (il n'existe aucun moyen, sous aucun système de faire ce que tu veux) !


----------



## zukuri (23 Février 2012)

C'est bien dommage. 
Pourtant une entreprise qui distribue des clefs USB aux clients verrouilles le contenus et c'est impossible de supprimer le fichiers. C'est râlant quand même.
Merci quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2012)

Il y a clé USB et clé USB, le type de clé USB dont tu parle est doté d'EPROM en lieu et place de mémoire flash, on peut l'effacer et y réécrire, mais au moyen d'un dispositif spécial (dans le temps, c'était effacement aux ultra-violets, et écriture en 60 volts, maintenant, je ne sais pas trop).


----------

